# Where can I purchase a 665nm (Enhanced Colour) Infrared Filter?



## Timoris (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm looking to expanding in Infrared photography and am looking for a place to purchase 665nm filters.

Searches for them (RG665, 665nm, R66 or Enhanced Colour) have yielded nothing on eBay, Amazon and Adorama.com.

The closest I have found is a B+W 091 filter which is 630nm, but that is not what I am looking for and too close to Super Colour 590nm (B+W 090).

Please Help


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know the wavelength for it, but is the B+W 092 maybe what you're looking for?  I know the 093 blocks all visible light.  The 092 is red in color though (you can see through it).

I'm thinking that if the 091 is too far to one end, and the 093 is too far to the other - the 092 is probably the closest to what you're looking for...

B&H sells them...


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2011)

Why that specific wave length?


----------



## Timoris (Apr 30, 2011)

O|||||||O  (Jeep Grill? Grue? It's the face of a Grue isn't it? NO! Don't tell me! I prefer the mystery )  -> 092 is set at 690nm and too close to my 720nm (Hoya R72) filter >.<
diglloyd - Filters - Filter?B+W 092 Infrared Pass

tirediron -> I am looking for a 50% cut off at 665nm, or just known as a 665nm filter  I know it exists as this person seems to make use of it (1), and this graph (2) seems to give model numbers:
1- Life Pixel Digital Infrared Filter Comparison Photo
2- Understanding 590nm (Goldie) Issues // GRAPH


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 30, 2011)

Not sure what a Gru is...  (Yes - Jeep grill)

So I guess that means B+W is out, unless they make a 091.5.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 30, 2011)

RG665 is a Schott designation, and R66 is  a Hoya designation. Google Schott RG665 and Hoya R66 and you will find sources. 

What are you trying to achieve? Why do you need that particular filter? You may not need it. There is a lot of nonsense out there.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Timoris (Apr 30, 2011)

Off Topic:

These are Grues:

http://www.motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/0904/grue-demotivational-poster-1239763005.jpg
http://laughingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/g-is-for-grue.jpg
http://images.wikia.com/telos/images/7/75/Grue.jpg

There is even a song with them:


----------



## Markw (May 1, 2011)

Did you try www.lifepixel.com ?

Mark


----------



## Timoris (May 1, 2011)

Markw said:


> Did you try www.lifepixel.com ?
> 
> Mark



Thank you, but Those are filters for the sensors and not say, 58mm, threaded filters for lenses >.< Everything is close but just to the right or left, no cigar


----------



## Markw (May 1, 2011)

Ahh.  You want a lens filter.  Gotcha.  Sorry about that. 

Mark


----------



## Helen B (May 1, 2011)

I'm surprised that Google didn't work for you. Heliopan make an RG665 58 mm filter, price 67 Euros. B+W also make one, (they will make most sizes from most Schott glasses) but they are probably more expensive, going by what I have paid in the past.

If you could explain why it is so important to have such a specific filter, we might be able to offer suggestions for alternatives. Are you using an IR-converted camera or a non-converted camera?

Best,
Helen


----------



## Timoris (May 2, 2011)

I am using a non converted Canon 550D / T2i.

However, I may have just inherited a nice collection of F mounted Nikkormat Lenses, I may purchase a lower priced Nikor (Nikon? Nikor? Difference? One and the same?) dSLR and remove the hotplate. (Off topic, Along with an F series Nikkormat 35mm. I love B/W film and the quality it gives.)

As for why specifically the 665nm; I already have a 720nm filter (which basically gives blue trees / dark sky or Blue Sky white/pinkish trees) the 590nm "Goldie" seems to give absolutely magnificent yellowish / golden tinges and seeing as it is a transparent red filter, helps contrast and the sky a lot in B/W.

The 665nm is smack in the middle, from what I can understand, I would be able to pull more red out of the trees while keeping a blue sky.

Google did not give me much - mostly car filters or Comic books (issue 665NM - Near mint (???) ) ended up searching the bigger resellers. Looking into Heliopan now.

[ADDED] Also in German, Google not helping much for ordering. I don't think I can order from the site, and I am not sure if lumiere.de has the filters arranged by mm (E-58?) or some other measure... >.<


----------

